# BMX für 10 jährigen



## ketterunter (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo BMXer,
ich suche für meinen Jungen zum 10ten Geburtstag ein BMX. Habe jetzt schon in diversen Foren gelesen und diverse Blogs und bin nun noch verwirrter.

Er will hauptsächlich erst mal Tricks und Sprünge üben und es ausprobieren. Daher möchte ich nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben. Budget liegt so bei 200€. Habe bei Kleinanzeigen geschaut und es gibt auch einiges bei uns in der Nähe (Leipzig). 
Nur ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht genau weiß welche Größe ich kaufen soll.

Mein Junge ist 1,45m groß. Er könnte also ein 18 Zoll oder 20 Zoll Laufräder nehmen.
Bei den 20 Zoll Laufrädern sind die Oberrohrlängen sehr lang und ich befürchte er kann das Rad dann nicht so gut händeln. Bei 18 Zoll habe ich bedenken, dass es schon zu klein sein kann.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, bzw. Tipps geben.

Diese Räder habe ich auf dem Schirm:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Leipzig Südwest finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				












						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Leipzig Mitte finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Trailhoibe (1. Mai 2021)

Also nachdem viele kleine Dirtjumper fahren, sollte 20" mit längerem Oberrohr machbar sein, vor allem wenn er es eh nur ausprobieren will. Am lokalen Spot kommen auch laufende Meter stressfrei auf mein längeres BMX klar. 200€ ist recht schmal, von daher ist gebraucht ne gute Anlaufstelle. Das Cube auf keinen Fall, sieht nach nem Baumarktrad aus. Das Felt braucht paar Euro damit es wieder gescheit fährt (Bremszug, Kette, Griffe), wenn die Lager gut sind, kann man drüber nachdenken. Ich würde mich mal auf facebook in Bmx Teile Verkauf/ Tausch umschauen, da finden sich oft gute Räder zu besseren Preisen. Jedoch ist der BMX-Markt ähnlich überstrapaziert wie der Mtb-Markt und die Preise sind vergleichsweise hoch. Man hat vor 'paar Jahren Bikes zu Preisen von unter 40% des Neupreises bekommen.

Zum Thema Budget würde ich noch sagen, dass sich ein besseres Rad besser fährt, länger hält und deswegen einen höheren Wiederverkaufswert hat. Insofern würde ich ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und ihm etwas besorgen, was eine höhere Qualität besitzt, einfach weil's mehr Spaß macht. Du solltest grundsätzlich darauf achten, dass die Naben-, Innen- und Steuersatzlager gedichtet/ Industrielager sind und halbwegs brauchbar laufen. Offensichtliche Nutzungsspuren hat jedes BMX, du solltest aber schauen ob der Rahmen am Hinterbau, die Gabel an den Beinen, der Lenker bei der Biegung nahe der Griffe verzogen oder verbogen ist. Außerdem sollte man mindestens das Unterrohr an der Schweißverbindung zum Steuerrohr auf Rissbildung überprüfen. Scheue dich nicht vor mangelnden Bremsen, kann man kaufen und anbauen.

Keine persönliche Erfahrung mit Blank, aber das Rad sieht zumindest gepflegt aus: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...lack-mit-fetten-20-reifen/1734805656-217-4252

Das ist mit 21" Oberrohr tatsächlich Recht lang, damit hat er aber wahrscheinlich sehr lange Spaß: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mankind-libertad-2019-semi-profi-bmx/1738820061-217-4248


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (2. Mai 2021)

ketterunter schrieb:


> Nur ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht genau weiß welche Größe ich kaufen soll.
> 
> Mein Junge ist 1,45m groß. Er könnte also ein 18 Zoll oder 20 Zoll Laufräder nehmen.
> Bei den 20 Zoll Laufrädern sind die Oberrohrlängen sehr lang und ich befürchte er kann das Rad dann nicht so gut händeln. Bei 18 Zoll habe ich bedenken, dass es schon zu klein sein kann.



Für Kinder kann ein BMX eigentlich gar nicht wirklich zu klein sein, also zumindest, wenn man das als BMX anschafft und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel. Viele Eltern sehen das sicherlich anders, aber so ein Rad is nix, mit dem man das Kind im Sitzen bis zum Horizont radeln lässt.
Mal so eingeworfen: _Das _aufstrebende Nachwuchstalent ist vor 2 Wochen 10 geworden und fährt momentan immernoch 16" - mit lenkerhohen Bunnyhops 


			https://www.instagram.com/p/COSi1ybnImn/
		


Die 18" Räder würde ich daher keinesfalls ausschließen. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass - wenn du mal eins findest - das tatsächlich für Kinder gemacht ist. Ein kurzes, kindgerechtes 20" Rad auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden ist die gehasste Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, denn bei den meisten Angeboten steht ja nicht mal die Oberrohrlänge dabei.

Ein 21"TT BMX mit entsprechenden Erwachsenenkompontenten find ich für ein Kind absolut indiskutabel, aber grundsätzlich würde ich @Trailhoibe  zustimmen, dass man von no-name (oder auch nicht-bmx-Marken) wie dem Cube da oben Abstand nehmen sollte und lieber zu einem etablierten BMX Hersteller greift.

Die Suche wird in der jetzigen Situation auf jeden Fall nicht leicht. Hoffe der Geburtstag ist nicht schon nächste Woche?


----------



## ketterunter (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo ihr beiden und danke für die Tipps.
Das Rad soll definitiv nur für Tricks und Sprünge sein. Er hat noch ein Alltagsrad (Schule) und ein Rennrad (Touren mit mir). Der Geburtstag ist in 14 Tagen, es ist also noch etwas Zeit.

Da ich seit meinem 14ten Lebensjahr an Rädern Schraube wird jedes gebraucht gekaufte Rad auseinandergebaut, gefettet und Hüllen/ Züge getauscht. Will schon das er ein leichtgängiges hat, das einfach so läuft. 

Das Felt werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen und auch die Suche um 18 Zoll Räder erweitern.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Mai 2021)

@ketterunter Unser Kurzer, ebenfalls 10, sonst auf BMX Race (SE Bikes Ripper Jr) unterwegs, nutzt für Sprungübungen und sonstige Albernheiten auf 2 Rädern eine wethepeople Curse 18". Aber auch einige der Street/Dirt 20" wirken relativ kurz, dennoch ist das Handling für die halben Portionen mit den kleineren Radgrößen besser und auch die Skills nehmen damit wesentlich schneller zu.
Ein 20"er Dirt/Street-BMX bekommt mein Sohn mangels eigener Masse (Fliegengewicht, 140cm) nicht zum längeren Wheelie oder gar Manual, das 18"er schon. Die 18"er sind aber sehr gefragt und schwer zu finden, vor allem gebraucht https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-wethepeople-bmx/k0


----------

